# fly rods and reels cheap



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

I am now going to be put on , Project X , flyfishing staff, so i am selling my old rods and going strictly to that rod company. 
\here is what i got. 
I am selling a few of my old rods, that are in good shape. 
i am not asking a ton of $$ i just want them to go to good guys here is what i have and hear is my # to call me for questions
979-239-8987
5 wt fenwick rod with tube 30 bucks retail was 150
5 wt plueguer rod 15 bucks retail was 80
7 wt loomis glx 100 bucks i cant remember how much i paid for it. alot
i got reels to match them. 
with correct lines 
5 wt *** line and reel 30 bucks
7 wt *** line and reel 50 bucks (loomis reel) 
and what ever else i got. 
this is good equipment, i might have some cosmetic issues but not functional issues. 
great for beginners . 
call me lets get you fly fishing.

ssp


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Where is this located? What Fenwick rod is it?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfeil_rm (Jun 23, 2021)

Attaching pictures might peak my interest


----------



## Richard11111 (Jun 30, 2016)

Posted in 2011


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Richard11111 said:


> Posted in 2011


Wow! I hadn't noticed that. I wonder why it popped up? I just got a notification of it as a new post.

Cliff


----------



## jetty tarpon (Aug 12, 2021)

hows that project x working out for ya??


----------

